# Does anyone know how I could get sorbitol?



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

when I was normal, many years ago, sorbitol gave me diarrhea, even if I ate a little of it; so I was thinkin', maybe i should try it; can you get it as a liquid by prescription?


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

I just bought some cod liver oil that has sorbitol in it...i've seen diabetic candies that had sorbitol...i don't know if you can get it by prescription...


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

cig- very often sugarfree gum and candies have sorbitol and you can check out health food stores for sugarfree digestive gum that has both sorbitol and mannitol in it; both of which will help C (at least in my case) -good luck.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Can't you just go and get some Equal?


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

It's gassy too!


----------



## Shannyn (Mar 23, 2002)

You ahould be able to get it at a pharmacy although I believe a Rx is needed..I used to be a tcha nd I remembereing packaging up sorbital for the nursing homes...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Equal and sorbitol are two ENTIRELY different things.Sorbitol is a sugar alcohol that is present in some foods (notably apples, pears, peaches, prunes/plums--there is a reason people eat prunes/drink prune juice to keep them regular after all...sometimes those old wives KNOW what they are talking about







)It is also widely used in sugarfree gums and candies.Equal (aspartame) is made up of amino acids.Feeding the bacteria in the colon a carbohydrates source that they can digest is a completely different thing from feeding them amino acids linked together in a way that is not found in nature.Two very different things. So one suspects two VERY different effects on the stool consistancy (it is an osmotic laxative based on what I just found seeing how you can order it on the web) and the colonic flora. Sorbitol can make some people gassy, but that will depend on you and your bacteria. And for some people the way the gas effects them may play a role in the getting diarrhea. http://www.drugstore.com/qxdSorbitol_33318...ol/Sorbitol.htm Sounds like you can get it from the pharmacy. Don't know if it is prescription or OTC. from this site. But I would suspect you can call your local pharmacy and find out.K.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I thought Nutra Sweet (in the pink packages) was aspartame, and Equal (in the blue packages) was sorbitol.


----------

